# Painting passed loved ones



## Ali6202 (Dec 5, 2018)

So far, of all the commissions I have done for people, only 2 have said the subject doesn't look like them. One was of a person and now someone's dog that has passed away. I'm thinking people's memory changes of the one they loved in their mind's eye but they can't send me a photo of what they see in their memory. I am told that we should keep to our style of painting and not try to completely duplicate a photograph as the painting isn't as dynamic if you trace it. Has anyone else else had this problem? I'm think if I hear that the subject is no longer living that I will simply say I can't do it. For those whose loved ones are alive they say I bring life to their paintings, but sadly if there is no life I can't seem to nail it down. I have refused fed her money and I have permission to use it so I am posting it here. The worst part about all this is the client is deeply disappointed and I feel bad that I didn't not only get the usual response people give me to my work but that I let them down. I would love your input. Any suggestions?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe this will help. I overlayed the images and you can see the nose is in the wrong place and the darks around the eyes aren't right either.


----------



## Ali6202 (Dec 5, 2018)

What a great idea! Thanks!


----------

